# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Eet met mate denk aan je lijn zo blijf je ook nog wat gezond!

## dotito

*Eet 5 maal per dag 3 grote maaltijden en 2 tussendoortjes(zoals een granny/slaatje)

*Drink 2 liter water 

*Eet niet teveel brood van brood word je dik;als je brood eet eet dan bruin daar zitten nog vezels in.

*Drink yoghurt/melk is goed voor de beenderen +- 200ml

*Snoep met mate,van suikers word je moe en futloos

*Beweeg minimum 30 min per dag(is nodig voor een beter doorbloeding)

*Eet veel groenten bijna 2/3 van u bord moet gevuld zijn met groenten

*Eet 2 stukken fruit per dag is nodig voor de transit

*100 gr vlees is voldoende de rest word toch maar afgebroken

*Eet een handje vol noten per dag is heel goed voor een mooie huid/glanzend haar,en bevat ook nog min. en vit.

Do :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

klinkt goed Do, vooral die noten.....hoef ik niet steeds in de olie te lopen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tips Do  :Wink: ,

Kijk ook 's bij *Diëten* > 'Tips voor gewichtsverlies!
Hier is de link; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11598

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Wow dat is veel, dat krijg ik echt niet weg hoor! Krijg soms mn ontbijt nieteens weg, meestal begin ik 's morgens met een beschuitje of sneetje brood (niet heel erg vroeg in de ochtend, daar kan ik niet tegen) 's middags 2 sneetjes brood, en 's avonds een bord groente! (Meestal  :Wink: , soms eten we 's avonds natuurlijk ook wel iets makkelijks). Fruit eten ben ik helaas heel slecht in, vind eigenlijk alleen mandarijntjes/sinaasappels lekker. 

Zijn er leden met tips hoe je toch genoeg fruit binnen kan krijgen? Appels bijvoorbeeld kan ik ook niet afhappen wegens mn tanden. Heb ook al eens fruitsmoothies geprobeerd, maar vond dat maar een vies zooitje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Een fruitslaatje maken,of fruit op een saté stokje steken dat is ook heel smakelijk voor op te eten.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks voor de tips  :Smile:  ga t een keer proberen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Do,

Goede adviezen geef je. ik houd alleen niet van fruit, bah...ha,ha,...maar ik heb nu dus een net perssinaasappelen gekocht zodat ik elke dag probeer om dat te nemen..een handje vol noten klinkt super èn lekker, ik zal het af en toe eens proberen. Water drinken doe ik graag maar het blijft in de winter 1 1/2 liter en in de zomer is 2 liter wel drinkbaar. òòk goed voor de huid èn je velletje....ik probeer weer wat beter op te letten wat ik kook, tjaaa is beter voor onze gezondheid toch? ik doe mijn best, Bedankt Do...
Toedeloe, fijne dag....
Lieve groetjes van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Je kan fruit en groente ook combineren met iets wat je lekker vind zodat je het leert eten of in elk geval binnen krijgt  :Wink: 
Ikzelf doe wel eens fruit door yoghurt heen, heb eens perzikijs gemaakt (naja ik vind perzik dan ook wel lekker), aardbeien of druiven doop ik in chocoladefondue, groente of fruit doop ik in kaasfondue of kaas/kruidensaus dan smaakt het voor mij een stuk beter, heb ik iets leuks gemaakt en krijg ik mijn vitamientjes binnen  :Wink:

----------

